# Very senior alpine goat supplement help



## Horsesgot6 (Sep 5, 2016)

Ok I just got a 15 year old alpine he is super big/tall. I want to start him on a joint supplement as here lately on the cooler mornings he seem a little stiff in the back. Over all he is very healthy for his age I just want to give him a little extra supplements to help him. What is some of the best for a goat his age. 
Thank you for your help,
Jennifer


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I just saw on another site online that a lady was giving her senior Alpine doe probiotics (Probios brand works good) and Nutri Drench every day. Just some ideas. Also make sure he's getting a good quality mineral, specifically for goats.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I have a 14-year-old wether with stiff joints and I've had him on Cosequin ASU for a few years now. It's expensive stuff, but for a goat it's affordable since it lasts such a long time (I think I get about a year out of the big jar). It's off-label for ruminants, but seems to work really well. I saw remarkable improvement when I started feeding it. 

Probiotics are good for the gut but won't help stiff joints. If his digestion is fine then there's really no need to supplement him with probiotics, and I would not use Nutri-Drench as a daily supplement. It's more of a pick-me-up for a goat that is ill or run down (such as right after kidding), and I hear it can burn the throat. Feeding a high-quality, loose mineral free choice is a great suggestion though.


----------



## Horsesgot6 (Sep 5, 2016)

Thanks ya he is Great health wise other then being stiff and that's just on cool mornings. I will order some for him some Cosequin tmr thank you.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

My 10 year old girl is starting to get a little stiffer after naps and in the cold, so I'm glad this thread came up. We give one of our horses majesty wafers, I was going to look into giving her some and whether or not it would be too much of a dose. Hadn't heard of Consequin.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

With the Cosequin ASU I give about 1/5 of the horse dose every morning sprinkled over alfalfa pellets. I have to moisten it a little since it's a powder and it will sift down to the bottom of the bucket and not get eaten. I believe SmartPak Equine may give free samples so you can do a "taste test" before you commit to buying a whole huge expensive tub. It took my fellow a couple of weeks to adjust to the new flavor even though it is apple-scented and I think it smells quite nice.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Damfino said:


> I have a 14-year-old wether with stiff joints and I've had him on Cosequin ASU for a few years now. It's expensive stuff, but for a goat it's affordable since it lasts such a long time (I think I get about a year out of the big jar). It's off-label for ruminants, but seems to work really well. I saw remarkable improvement when I started feeding it.
> 
> Probiotics are good for the gut but won't help stiff joints. If his digestion is fine then there's really no need to supplement him with probiotics, and I would not use Nutri-Drench as a daily supplement. It's more of a pick-me-up for a goat that is ill or run down (such as right after kidding), and I hear it can burn the throat. Feeding a high-quality, loose mineral free choice is a great suggestion though.


I use the Cosequin for horses too and it seems to work really well for my old ladies.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I use an equine glucosamine/MSM/Condroitin combo, usually whatever is cheaper, for my goats when needed. If it contains HA, all the better.


----------



## Horsesgot6 (Sep 5, 2016)

Thanks everyone I have started him on Cosequin seems to be helping.


----------

